# LCD TV Cleaning Question



## Zaspera (Jan 12, 2013)

I just bought http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-E422VLE-42-Inch-120Hz-Internet/dp/B0088024V2. It's really my first real tv purchase and I have a dumb question. What is the best way to clean the screen? In the past, I've used a Swiffer cloth to gently wipe the screen or at times, I've used a bit of windex on a paper towel. I'm sure both of these are the wrong way, so I ask for your help. Thanks.

Another off-topic question. The tv has USB ports. Can I put a USB thumb drive in it and play a movie right from there? Hopefully that makes sense. Thanks again.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 12, 2013)

Zaspera said:


> Can I put a USB thumb drive in it and play a movie right from there? Hopefully that makes sense. Thanks again.



Why don't you try? My older Samsung plays from external HDD so I don't see any reason why it shouldn't.


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2013)

I use a soft cloth dampened in filtered or distilled water, wipe it down, then use another dry soft cloth to finish it up. I've done this since LCD monitors came to market and they remain perfect.


----------



## Zaspera (Jan 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> I use a soft cloth dampened in filtered or distilled water, wipe it down, then use another dry soft cloth to finish it up. I've done this since LCD monitors came to market and they remain perfect.



Like a microfiber cloth that I use to clean my glasses? I have lots of those if so!


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2013)

Zaspera said:


> Like a microfiber cloth that I use to clean my glasses? I have lots of those if so!



I use a lint-free cotton dish towel. Microfiber will work.


----------



## Zaspera (Jan 12, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Why don't you try? My older Samsung plays from external HDD so I don't see any reason why it shouldn't.



I'm going to try when I get home. Just wasn't sure if it only played audio files or something.


----------



## techtard (Jan 12, 2013)

I just use a spray bottle of water (non-distilled) to dampen a soft cloth and gently clean the screen.
The cloth I use came with my Samsung LCD monitor in '08.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jan 14, 2013)

microfiber works really well.  Personally I use 50% Isopropyl alcohol for really dirty screens, I know that's a little extreme, but I've done alot of screens and never had it damage one.  Distilled water (maybe a few drops of dish soap in the bottle) to be safe.
Also sorry no usb video support; see the specs at:
http://store.vizio.com/lcd-hdtvs/e422vle.html
Multimedia Support via USB
Music: 	Yes
Photo: 	Yes
Video: 	No
DLNA: 	No


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Zaspera said:


> I just bought http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-E422VLE-42-Inch-120Hz-Internet/dp/B0088024V2. It's really my first real tv purchase and I have a dumb question. What is the best way to clean the screen? In the past, I've used a Swiffer cloth to gently wipe the screen or at times, I've used a bit of windex on a paper towel. I'm sure both of these are the wrong way, so I ask for your help. Thanks.
> 
> Another off-topic question. The tv has USB ports. Can I put a USB thumb drive in it and play a movie right from there? Hopefully that makes sense. Thanks again.



damp microfiber is good after that wipe with dry cloth and done
yeah you can run movie from flashdisk, but some tv can read only some type, like avi, divx
so i guess better check your manual first


----------



## qubit (Jan 14, 2013)

This probably isn't the best way to do it, but I've gotten rid of stubborn stains by wetting some tissue paper and then putting Fairy Liquid on it and wiping the screen.

You get a big soapy smudge doing this, but it's easily wiped off with another tissue paper. Using one of those microfiber cloths is probably better. Less chance of scratching and leaving lint.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> microfiber works really well.  Personally I use 50% Isopropyl alcohol for really dirty screens, I know that's a little extreme, but I've done alot of screens and never had it damage one.  Distilled water (maybe a few drops of dish soap in the bottle) to be safe.
> Also sorry no usb video support; see the specs at:
> http://store.vizio.com/lcd-hdtvs/e422vle.html
> Multimedia Support via USB
> ...



Hell no damage is not always visual to the eye, especially if the screen has a gloss finish. As erocker said distilled water and a lint free 100% cotton cloth that all so feels really soft to touch. make sure it has no added crap to it as some company's  like Nestle add minerals.

For suborn dirt dap the slight damp cloth on the dirty part and wait a few as it will loosen.


----------



## Zaspera (Jan 14, 2013)

Does it matter which way I clean it? Circle, up down, side to side? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have used Windex + paper towel for 8 years (since 2005) and have had no issue, and the screen is squeaky clean.

I could care less about peoples *opinions* of the wrong way of doing things, Ill gladly follow my personal experience.


----------

